# Adobe Acrobat



## Los Wachos (9. Januar 2002)

Kennt sich jemand mit Adobe Acrobat aus?? 
Ich möchte ein *.pdf Dokument erstellen und ich habe diese Kopf- und Fußzeilen auf den Blättern. Weiß jemand wie man die wegmachen kann? 
Beim Erstellen bin ich so vorgegangen: 
*.htm Seite erstellt 
in Acrobat geöönet 
und als *.pdf abgespeicher. 

Hat ja alles ganz gut geklappt, aber die Kopf- und Fußzeilen!


----------



## Robert Fischer (9. Januar 2002)

probier es doch mal mit dem pdf-mailer, welchen du unter http://www.hot-temperature.de/content/html/links3.php?op=visit&lid=54 findest. damit kannst du zahlreiche dateiformat, emails, html, jpeg und andere dateien ohne probleme in pdf-files ändern.


----------



## Los Wachos (10. Januar 2002)

Danke für deinen Tip, aber ich habe das Prob etwas anders angegangen wie du beschieben hast. Ich habe jetzt eine Word Datei erstellt und Sie dann gedruckt. Als Drucker habe ich dann den Acrobat Distiller gewählt und fertig. 
Eine Anleitung gibt es bei: http://www.oweiss.de/articles/pdf.htm

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Robert Fischer (10. Januar 2002)

hey das ist natürlich auch ein guter tipp. werde das gleich mal ausprobiern.


----------

